# Maternity / Paternity Leave



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Could anyone tell me what the UAE law says about maternity / paternity leave from employment?

How long is it? Is it paid, partially paid or unpaid? Does it depend from company to company, or is it pretty much standardized?

Thanks!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

FountainGuy said:


> Could anyone tell me what the UAE law says about maternity / paternity leave from employment?
> 
> How long is it? Is it paid, partially paid or unpaid? Does it depend from company to company, or is it pretty much standardized?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think it says much at all. Certainly nothing on paternity leave although if you work for an international company they might give a few days. maternity leave is a few weeks by law I think although decent companies will allow more. Will vary what is paid during these extra weeks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Maternity leave is 45 calendar days for expats. Paternity leave does not exist - you have to take it as annual leave or unpaid leave if you want to spend time with your new baby.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Maternity leave is 45 calendar days period (nothing to do with expat or not, the law is for the local contracts. Depending on the company, expats may actually have an agreement for more than local law).

However, those 45 working days are TOTAL maternity leave, meaning before and after. So if you have to stop 10 days before delivery, you only have 35 days left after delivery.

This is paid leave. After that, the law allows for an unpaid extension of maternity leave for medical reason up to 100 calendar days. This needs to be signed by your Doctor, of course.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No one else has built in their contract that if they get pregnant, their contract is void and they will be sent home  ???


----------

